# IBM Aptiva E76



## permis (Sep 8, 1999)

I have a IBM Aptiva E76 and am looking to upgrade it. Just want to know if anyone has any ideas of a site that will spell out what the upgrade capabilities of it are. IBM isn't any help.


Thanks


----------

